# Sled Type Rotor Sprinkler



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi y'all,

I'm currently looking at alternatives to getting water down in my back lawn where there is no irrigation system. I've been using a Melnor sprinkler from Home Depot, but I'm finding that it doesn't distribute water great at the edges.

I found the below sled type rotor sprinkler on GCI's site. Does anybody have experience with a product like this? Installing an irrigation system is not in the cards at the moment.

https://www.gciturfacademy.com/product/jumbo-sled-base-rotor-sprinkler/

Thanks!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes. Those are from Big Sprinkler. They're very good


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Yes. Those are from Big Sprinkler. They're very good


Right on. Might give one a try and see how it goes. Thanks for your input


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Teej said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Those are from Big Sprinkler. They're very good
> ...


Try to put it on a battery powered timer. Might make it a little more efficient for you. You could move from one zone to the other throughout the week.

But in terms of sprinklers, they are about as good as you can get.

Make sure you have the water pressure for it. And make sure you buy a sprinkler that fits your faucet (likely 5/8, so note that some of the big sprinklers hook up to 3/4 faucets)


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I bought a couple of these and some rainbird 5004 heads:

Yard Butler RB-14 3/4-Inch Lawn Sprinkler Stand 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IMLMZC/

The combo works pretty well and throws pretty dang far with my 90 psi water pressure.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the input here, all! I ended up going with two sled rotors from Big Sprinkler and they cover the yard fantastically. They recently came out with some smaller residential versions and they've been great so far.


----------

